# Buying soap from another soap maker



## earthy31 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just wondering is it not OK if I am a soap maker and wanted to buy a few soaps 6 in total from another soap maker?

Because I did bought some soaps earlier in the year from a particular soap maker 2 times before I started selling soaps. then i started selling my soaps about 2 months ago. I am still a newbie so I dont sell that many soaps. 

I sell my soaps online on a website just like ebay which is the same auction website where other sellers do sell their soaps as well. However, i am not sure why when I wanted to buy some soaps for my mom and aunt because I told them the other soap maker's soap smells delicious, the seller rejected my order and asked me to reverse my credit card payment. The seller told me that she would not complete my order and would not want any future business with me. 

I am wondering what have I done wrong? i thought she should be proud that another soap maker is buying her soaps... is it not okay that soap maker try another soap maker's soap? i do have a soap maker that bought soaps from me quite a lot (just for a certain fragrance)


----------



## krissy (Dec 18, 2011)

perhaps she thinks you are stealing her look, ideas etc...? who knows. there are wonderful soapmakers here that would love your business.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 18, 2011)

I am always tempted to buy other soaper's soaps!  If I run out of mine and am being particularly lazy, I will buy some.  Or if they offer prettier soaps, which isn't hard, I want them.

I would send a very polite email asking why your order was declined.  Adding that her soaps are beautiful and that you purchased before and wanted them for gifts.  A little flattery might help.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 19, 2011)

WOW, I would be flattered if another soapmaker was to purchase my stock for a gift for their family....I cannot understand why your order was rejected....as Krissy said maybe she felt threatened????/ who knows


----------



## earthy31 (Dec 19, 2011)

i have actually asked her politely why did she rejected my order? she did not reply at all. 

i even explained that i want them for my mom and aunt. there is no way i am able to know her "exact" recipe or fragrance. beside i make different type of soaps from her. i tend to go for herbal or organic soaps or exfoliant rather than fragrance itself but my mother loves strong fragrances.... besides she loves to make the soaps looks like a cake with whip on top. i only make the normal square bars sometimes with layer. but i dont in any way steal her looks and i have different fragrances as well. she has about 9 fragrances i think i have about 20 or so as i make in small batches.

thank you so much all for your support. i even thought that it might have been unethical for a soap maker to buy another soap maker products. because i really have no idea what did i do wrong. i only ordered from her twice. she was friendly back then and she told me to order from her website in the future and i did then she rejected it.....

i have bought soaps from other soap makers in the market, they are actually willing to swap soaps around to try each other's soaps... i think that is a good idea. 

i think she might not be happy that i become her competitor and i do realised that some people that bought from her did buy from me as well.
but i think that is normal. i mean business always have competition and i am selling on a public auction website just like ebay. 

i feel a relief that i am not at fault or anything ^_^


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 19, 2011)

Seriously , I wouldnt loose any sleep over it, Stuff her lol...hope im alowed to say that here....buy it from someone else who appreciates the custom or if you really want hers then make yourself up a new email address or get it sent to your neighbour .....personally I would tell her to stick it !!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 19, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Seriously , I wouldnt loose any sleep over it, Stuff her lol...hope im alowed to say that here....buy it from someone else who appreciates the custom or if you really want hers then make yourself up a new email address or get it sent to your neighbour .....personally I would tell her to stick it !!


 'Like'


----------



## earthy31 (Dec 19, 2011)

i am just disappointed because i was planning to give it to my mom and aunt as a gift >_< but thats fine because in the end, i just taught them how to make soaps and they love it... they took my soaps so i am happy ^_^

thank you all


----------



## kbuska (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not sure why some people are so competitive in this regard. You clearly create different soaps.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2012)

I see a lot of different peoples' soap that I want to buy (from here on the forum and on etsy). And I am planning to do so once I can afford to buy myself a little gift! LOOK OUT smf'ers!


----------



## BulkApothecary (Jan 8, 2012)

That seems a bit ridiculous to me.  I believe it should be a sign of flattery.  Just don't let it bother you.  Everyone simply has different ways of looking at things and you can't let it get to you.


----------



## ElkRiverSoapCo (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree. I would be flattered as well. We always buy soaps from other soapers. It has nothing to do with competition or stealing recipes. Its nice to try someone else's creations sometimes and also, We like to support our fellow soapers! 
Its one thing to give them your money, its another to ask her for her recipe.
I wouldnt make a fake email account and give her my money after she rejected my order. There are other soapers out there that make pretty cake type soaps!


----------



## Genny (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with everyone else and find it a little weird that she'd freak out like that.
I buy soaps from other soap makers all the time. I don't do it because I want to copy their soap or anything like that.  I do it because I'm a Soap Ho'


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with everyone else.  I am sorry she put you in such a inconvenience though that is tuff.  I would never reject a persons order to me it doesn't matter what the person does who buys my items its their business I like people to buy my products an enjoy them as much as me   I have had other candle makers even by my candles I think it is just a great compliant to my work. So don't fret not all sellers are a like. Have a pleasant day


----------



## FOhoarder (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't give her a dime!  There's plenty of soap around that your mom and aunt will love.  She's just overly paranoid for no reason at all.  You probably weren't the first order she rejected!   :shock:


----------



## carebear (Jan 20, 2012)

I love trying others' soaps.  And I do buy soap from other soapers, even though I make 20# at a time.  I don't want to copy them, tho I always have an eye to improving mine so I pay attention to what I love about them and what I don't.

Really, the seller seems a bit absurd.  I'm happy to sell my soaps to people who appreciate them.


----------

